# Sticky  Drivers: BE AWARE of this scam - IMPORTANT - please read



## Michael - Cleveland

Click HERE To skip ahead in this thread to a more detailed account of how this scam is working.​
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/03/27/con-artists-targeting-uber-drivers/
*Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers*
CBS Chicago - March 27, 2017 10:03 PM By Charlie De Mar
*A driver tells CBS 2 she was robbed of her earnings when she was tricked by a phishing scam.*

The Uber driver says earlier this month she received a series of calls from what appeared to be a legitimate representative from the ride-sharing app. "They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says. The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.

"They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"

The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen. Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack."

"The most intelligent people sometimes do the dumbest things on earth, and I guess this was my dumb thing for the year," she says. Uber says they are always tracking new scams in an effort to fight back against phishing attacks like this one. This same scam is going on in a number of cities across the U.S. The driver you heard from was reimbursed by Uber. The company reminds its drivers to never give out their personal information over the phone.

-----------------------------​

*Uber Phishing Scam Hack and Steal Uber Drivers Current Earnings
*


Teach1 said:


> :


Thursday I was pinged at the Buffalo airport. *As soon as i accepted I received a phone call from someone claiming to be from uber*. He said "you just accepted a ride from Mark". I said yes. He told me to cancel the ride and do not charge the rider as he was paying with a fraudulent credit card. I did as he said and he told me he was giving me $30 for doing that. He then told me to wait on hold while he tries to get me something else. He comes back and says "check your text messages".
It says I qualify for $350 bonus. I signed in with my email and password to receive my bonus.

The next day *I get an email from Uber saying that all my bank information was changed.* ...they even changed my Social Security number. I logged in and changed my password and put everything back the way it was and cashed out. The most important thing you can remember [Uber] will never, ever make a phone call to you [while you're on a ride and ask you to login into your account].

Here are two more drivers account of the scam:

The person calls on an Uber line (one that has been used by a customer when they contact you) and they identified themselves as Uber support. Then they act as if they have all your information and ask you to verify it cause you are about to get a bonus for the high amount of customer compliments and your high ratings. Once you give the information they place you on "hold" and process your "bonus" and bam, your account is drained of what ever is in it. and just as you realize the truth the person hangs up.​
Here is the second:

What this guy did to sound believable was order a ride and then call me from the Uber cloaked phone number. He said "We can tell you're on a trip so we'll give you $50 to compensate you for the trip for taking the survey for us." He asked me to pull over somewhere safe so I could answer the questions. Then the trip canceled. So I'm thinking this dude is plugged in to the Uber GPS system and can track me moving. Anyway he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him and he sends me the text you see in the picture.​







​
They will pretend to you know your account details (name, email address, car type, etc) and then ask for further information, like your password. They want to get access to your Uber driver account so they can change your Instant Pay details or your Uber credentials so they can steal your earnings.​
*How to Avoid Uber Phishing Scam*
Like I said earlier, never give out your password or any other piece of information over the phone, email, or text. _*Do NOT type/enter your Uber login info into your phone while on a phone call with anyone - the scammer on the other end of the call may be able to 'see' what you are entering!*_

Use your Uber app to contact Uber and let them know that someone just tried to scam you.​
- --------- -

see also: https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-happened-in-buffalo-scammed.180082/


----------



## BardleDooMamo

Reports of this happening are coming in from all over. Thats why I cash out daily


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

BardleDooMamo said:


> Reports of this happening are coming in from all over. Thats why I cash out daily


I cash-out after EVERY ride 
(to my GoBank Uber Card, without charge)


----------



## Cableguynoe

BardleDooMamo said:


> Reports of this happening are coming in from all over. Thats why I cash out daily





Michael - Cleveland said:


> I cash-out after EVERY ride
> (to my GoBank Uber Card, without charge)


Really no need for this. Don't give out personal info and no one can touch your money.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Cableguynoe said:


> Really no need for this. Don't give out personal info and no one can touch your money.


I was cashing out after every ride before this started. I've just gotten in the habit. However, if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again. Some of the drivers I have spoken to are some of the brightest people I know, and fully aware of how tech and phishing scams work.* Please don't give people the impression that just because they are smart they will be able to avoid this. The point is to spread the word that it is happening and make people aware of it.*


----------



## swingset

Michael - Cleveland said:


> However, if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again.


Pretty sure I'm smarter than people who got hit. Uber doesn't call you and never asks for personal information. It's right there on their site, in the FAQ's, and even if that weren't the case I'd never give out any personal information to anyone, ever, via phone. This is a scam that operates on people being ignorant, naive, and gullible. Kudos spreading the word, but if I had never heard of such a thing they wouldn't get to my info. That goes for every other type of phishing scam from banks to ebay to home free vacation scams.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Michael - Cleveland said:


> if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again. Some of the drivers I have spoken to are some of the brightest people I know,


Sorry buddy, but I do think I'm smarter than those hit. And if you think they're the brightest people you know, think again. They're not and neither are you for thinking that of them.

This isn't a case of being robbed at gun point, which can happen to anyone. 
We have been warned about not giving out our username and password for as long as usernames and passwords have existed.


----------



## NCHeel

I'm smarter than everyone who has fallen for this lame scam. They are desperate for income and the threat of deactivation scares them. How smart are you if you give away your account info to someone via phone or text message? I have yet to hear of one instance where someone had their account drained because they did not give up their personal information. The reason these types of scams even exist is because there are stupid people in this world.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

NCHeel said:


> I'm smarter than everyone who has fallen for this lame scam.


Just the fact that you would say that kind of disproves it, hehe...


> They are desperate for income and the threat of deactivation scares them.


Uh, no. I know the pepople I'm referring to - you don't.


> How smart are you if you give away your account info to someone via phone or text message?


Not very. And that is NOT how this phishing scheme works - but maybe you were too busy being proud of yourself to read how the scam works? 
No one in this scam 'gives' their credentials to anyone.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Michael - Cleveland said:


> JAnd that is NOT how this phishing scheme works - but maybe you were too busy being proud of yourself to read how the scam works?
> No one in this scam 'gives' their credentials to anyone.


Really? Do you even read what you post?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> "They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says. *The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.*
> 
> "They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"
> 
> The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen. Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​



I'm starting to understand why you said the people who fell for this are the brightest people you know. I think that included you​


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

When Uber wants to verify your identity, they prompt you to allow access to your phone camera and then smile for a photo when you try and log in.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Cableguynoe said:


> Really? Do you even read what you post?


 for someone as smart as you it should be obvious from the 2 related incidents following the one you quote that the first driver was asked to sign in to Uber. They were not asked to provide their information to the person on the phone.

I guess in your zeal to insult everybody else and try to make yourself sound smart you missed that.

What makes this scam so convincing to people is first, the caller says they are from Uber and they have all of your information and know you are on a ride, and second, they don't ask you for your information they just asked you to log into your account.

Why you find it necessary to hijack This Thread and turn it into something about how smart you are rather than help warn other drivers about a scam going around is just beyond me.

​


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Cableguynoe said:


> Really? Do you even read what you post?
> 
> 
> I'm starting to understand why you said the people who fell for this are the brightest people you know. I think that included you​


What you say is correct, but I see a one week ban from UP.net in your future


----------



## yojimboguy

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I was cashing out after every ride before this started. I've just gotten in the habit. However, if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again. Some of the drivers I have spoken to are some of the brightest people I know, and fully aware of how tech and phishing scams work. Please don't give people the impression that just because they are smart they will be able to avoid this. The point is to spread the word that it is happening and make people aware of it.


Your smart friends are idiots. You need a smarter set of friends.


----------



## unitxero

Lol, this scam happens every single month to me in NYC especially when I'm near Yankee stadium and in many different forms. I've never fallen for it. If you do, its because you're new to driving, and Uber doesn't really make it clear how they will communicate with you when you sign up to drive. You learn that as you go on. Uber will text you your boost for the week, when you're near an airport or some important alert, they will email you updates etc, show promotions in app. You just never know how Uber will reach out to you for a certain something

Just know its never via phone call and they never request any information from you to verify who you are.


----------



## reg barclay

Hearing a lot of these scams recently, it sounds like a lot of them are pax who request an uber then call the driver through the contact number and pretend to be from Uber. Are there instances where the scammers weren't pax?


----------



## Cableguynoe

The Gift of Fish said:


> What you say is correct, but I see a one week ban from UP.net in your future


Haha. I do too. But he has to come out of hiding first



Cableguynoe said:


> Haha. I do too. But he has to come out of hiding first


He obviously didn't read the articles he posts, since he completely misquoted them


----------



## Coachman

Many dumb people are smart enough to recognize a phishing scam. It has nothing to do with intelligence. Often very smart people are also very gullible.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Coachman said:


> Many dumb people are smart enough to recognize a phishing scam. It has nothing to do with intelligence. Often very smart people are also very gullible.





The Gift of Fish said:


> What you say is correct, but I see a one week ban from UP.net in your future


lol... no - you don't get bumped for being obnoxious (or I'd have been gone a looong time ago).



Cableguynoe said:


> He obviously didn't read the articles he posts, since he completely misquoted them


Right - You know what I'm taking about and I don't. 
Another of your helpful observations here on the site. 
Note that nothing you have posted here will help a single driver avoid being, um... taken for a ride.



swingset said:


> Uber doesn't call you and never asks for personal information.


In the 3 years I've been driving I've received two phone calls from Uber. One from someone at corporate who I don't know, and the other from the ops manager in my city.


----------



## Teach1

First... Uber needs to send out an email. Banks do this whenever there's a phishing problem
Second for new drivers training video include this and stress Uber NEVER calls IRS does this
Third I speculate new driver the main target
Fourth make YouTube video Uber may not like this
Finally Seinfeld it and tell them you'll call them back
Another question does a number show up or is no ID or unknown


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> you don't get bumped for being obnoxious.
> 
> Note that nothing you have posted here will help a single driver avoid being, um... taken for a ride.
> 
> In the 3 years I've been driving I've received two phone calls from Uber. One from someone at corporate who I don't know, and the other from the ops manager in my city.


It depends on.........oh, never mind.....................................

Is it not a shame that not everyone is as "smart" as some people?

In the same time, I have had three: two from the Operations Manager and one from Corporate. Usually, they prefer to communicate by e-Mail, but they had some questions about the accessible taxis. Uber addresses the demand for accessible service, here, through the Uber Taxi platform. The TNCs pay a one per-cent tax on all trips that originate or terminate in the District of Columbia. The City Council has earmarked this tax for grants to cab drivers who will purchase accessible vehicles and service the demand for that. One of the conditions for receiving a grant is that the driver must affiliate with a "dispatch service". Uber Taxi is one of the "approved dispatch services". Uber figures that since it is paying for these taxis, it might as well get some use out of them.

Be that as it may, a local do-gooder organisation is suing Uber for not providing accessible service through the UberX/Uber Pool or Uber Black platform. As Uber is not much for actually going to court (that jacks up the legal bills considerably), I suspect that it will settle partly by agreeing to provide UberWAV or Uber Assist in this market (which currently it does not do). I do hope that this does not contribute to Uber's discontinuing Uber Taxi here. Once Uber settles, these do-gooders will turn their attention first to Lyft then to VIA and any other little TNC. This is how they have operated in the past. I have had my innings with this group. Some of their practices have been labelled as somewhat less than what some might consider proper.



Teach1 said:


> First... Uber needs to send out an email. Banks do this whenever there's a phishing problem
> Third I speculate new driver the main target
> Another question does a number show up or is no ID or unknown


I would wonder, as well, why Uber has not sent out such an e-Mail.
According to the article and Original Poster, the scam has been tried on more than a few veteran drivers. Several drivers of varying tenure on the Washington Boards have reported this scam.
Drivers who have had this scam attempted or successfully put over on them have reported that it is a dummy Uber number. This is what leads them to suspect that the scammers actually order a vehicle then target the driver whom the program has assigned their request.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Right - You know what I'm taking about and I don't.
> Another of your helpful observations here on the site.
> Note that nothing you have posted here will help a single driver avoid being, um... taken for a ride.


Exhibit A: 


Cableguynoe said:


> Really no need for this. Don't give out personal info and no one can touch your money.


I have no problem with trying to warn people about scams going around. But this really isn't something new. It's just being tweaked for uber drivers. Others are tweaked for people wanting a cheap/free vacation, or elderly retired people, etc etc. The bottom line which I stated is don't give out your username and password. For anything! 
If people do that, they'll have to find a different and bit more difficult way to take your money.

But you seemed to not have liked my answers and stated that these people hadn't given out their info, when in the article they clearly admit to having done so. 
You had to know your were going to get called out for that


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

The scammers are using the Uber Rider app to contact the driver, so the number is a Twilio masked number - just like that of a real rider.

So far, from what I can make of it, it works like this:

Scammer uses the Uber rider app to drop a pin somewhere and request a ride.
Driver accepts the ride request and starts to travel towards the pick-up.
Scammer initiates a phone call to the driver through the CONTACT - CALL feature of the rider app.
Driver answers the call - and this creates the tunnel connection between the phones.
Scammer says they are calling from Uber, that they see you are on your way to pick-up a rider named 'whatever'...
Even if you're suspicious, you think,_ 'who would know this if it wasn't someone from Uber?' _
Remember you're attention is being pulled in several directions at once at this point - you're driving, you're following the GPS to the pick-up, you're talking on the phone​At this point it is not exactly clear what happens next, because it appears that *different scammers are using different methods*.

The less sophisticated scammer will engage you in a conversation and request that you verify your login username/password. (I hope no one gives out their info to anyone who asks!).

The scammer may send you a link and ask you to login to your Uber account (for whatever reason they have told you - a bonus, for security purposes, etc.). Since you're using a phone, busy driving, busy on the phone, busy following the GPS, you may not 'see' the URL you are opening is not an Uber.com URL.








And in other *VERIFIED** cases, *more sophisticated scammers are using a hack* to access the data on your phone (this is the most dangerous - and good reason to end the call as soon as possible). *If you get this kind of scammer calling you, you will be 'hit' without ever having provided your account info *or 'logging in' to a fake Uber login. You won't know what hit you until you notice your earnings have been withdrawn from your Uber account using Instant Pay.

*** _I interviewed four drivers in my market who have received the scammers calls. One verified that the $ available in his Uber account were withdrawn and that he never gave anyone his login info or entered any login info on his phone or through a web form._​​That's it - the scammer now has your login credentials. And they know that you're probably smart enough to figure out by now this is a scam of some kind, so they do the fastest thing they can do: they change your banking info to their own and then withdraw your current earnings via Instant Pay.

*UBER IS FULLY AWARE OF THESE SCAMS
and has done nothing yet to inform drivers about it*​


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And in other
> *VERIFIED**
> cases,
> *more sophisticated scammers are using a hack*
> to access the data on your phone (this is the most dangerous - and good reason to end the call as soon as possible).
> *If you get this kind of scammer calling you, you will be 'hit' without ever having provided your account info *
> or 'logging in' to a fake Uber login. You won't know what hit you until you notice your earnings have been withdrawn from your Uber account using Instant Pay.​
> *** _I interviewed four drivers in my market who have received the scammers calls. One verified that the $ available in his Uber account were withdrawn and that he never gave anyone his login info or entered any login info on his phone or through a web form_​



I received a ping to-day. The address read "Touch here to accept redeem reward prize money" followed by some gibberish. The last words on it were "claim service reward". As I will not accept half the pings that show a range of addresses, I certainly was not going to accept this one. I let it expire. 
I wonder if this was a scam ping.

At about 1600 yesterday, a call came into the wireless telephone that I use for Uber and the cab. It was a Sunnyvale, California number. Sunnyvale is where the original Silicon Valley is located. In fact, I remember when the original Silicon Valley was empty streets, empty grassy lots and empty railroad sidings on the other side of the Southern Pacific tracks. The Libby's cannery still canned peaches and when it was doing so, you could smell it all the way to San Bruno on the North, Campbell on the South and Alviso to the East. I did not work yesterday (GF had to go to the doctor and we had a Nationals game at six P.M.), but it was curious that a Sunnyvale number called me then. Scammers?​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RideshareSpectrum said:


> When Uber wants to verify your identity, they prompt you to allow access to your phone camera and then smile for a photo when you try and log in.


That's only how the APP verifies your ID - no one who has ever called me from Uber has ever been able to initiate that image ID verification. Maybe it's been different for others?


----------



## steveK2016

Teach1 said:


> First... Uber needs to send out an email. Banks do this whenever there's a phishing problem
> Second for new drivers training video include this and stress Uber NEVER calls IRS does this
> Third I speculate new driver the main target
> Fourth make YouTube video Uber may not like this
> Finally Seinfeld it and tell them you'll call them back
> Another question does a number show up or is no ID or unknown


I've received 3 separate emails from Uber warning me of this scam that I can recall.


----------



## swingset

steveK2016 said:


> I've received 3 separate emails from Uber warning me of this scam that I can recall.


Yup, I've gotten a few too. Guess we're not as smart as the smartest drivers who have been scammed tho. Or something.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> I've received 3 separate emails from Uber warning me of this scam that I can recall.


Good to hear - and I'd love to see them - can you share them here?
Our region has been 100% silent on the issue!


----------



## steveK2016

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Good to hear - and I'd love to see them - can you share them here?
> Our region has been 100% silent on the issue!


I have not kept the emails and I've cleared my delete folder since the last email was sent. I also recall it being on the app itself as one of their informational boxes on the bottom of the map screen (that you swipe up to review).


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Our region has been 100% silent on the issue!


As far as I know, ours has too. I have yet to receive any warning from Uber, be it e-Mail, text message or in-application.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> I have not kept the emails and I've cleared my delete folder since the last email was sent. I also recall it being on the app itself as one of their informational boxes on the bottom of the map screen (that you swipe up to review).


Well, your regional Uber/Raiser Ops Manager is more on the ball than any others.
If anyone has these emails or a screenshot of an in-app warning, please post here and/or to the NOTIFICATIONS section!


----------



## RideGuy

No one gets my login credentials. No one!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RideGuy said:


> No one gets my login credentials. No one!


unfortunately, it's been confirmed that in some cases, the scammer doesn't need you to give them to you.


----------



## Scoom

It happened to me the other day. Until I started reading these posts, I honestly thought it was the customer trying to get a no-show fee waived. Pretty much the same line, after I received a call as soon as I got to the location I received a call (through Uber's scrambled #) that I had won a $200 bonus because of my many compliments. All I had to do was pull to the side, and cancel the trip by pressing the "Do Not Charge the Rider" button. However like I said, I thought it was the rider trying to skirt his way out of a no-show fee, so I asked him since he was from Uber what is their Forrestville, MD Greenlight Hub address? He told me he was out of New York. I then asked him to verify my email address. He then told me I had to cancel the ride first. I then hung the phone up and cancelled the trip with a no-show fee.

But you would think that since Uber is aware of these scams, that they would send email alert out to all drivers. Duhhh! But that's if they cared!!!!!!!


----------



## Da real G

This happened to me about maybe 8 months ago I got a call after I accepted the request to pick up someone . I got a call from somebody pretending to be a uber representative he said and I quote: are you picking up Mark I said yes, he said I want you to go and cancel that trip and we'll give you a $50 credit I said okay, he then said I want you to pull over safely so I can speak to you about something I said all right so I pull over safely. I cancelled the ride and then he says I see you have a high rating here we just want to make sure that your rating is not fraudulent which was very weird then he said I just want you 2 text me your email and password to your account so he can give me the $50 and I almost did it I open the text app and as I was about to send the information I said wait a minute this can't be right then he said if you don't send me the information I'm going to suspend your account immediately. When he said that I almost send information again LOL and then I said wait a minute go ahead and suspended and I sat there for about 10 minutes and then it hit me it was a f****** scam but they almost got my eight hundred bucks and I would have been so livid I mean I would have been pissed but they almost got me and almost is like never!

For the record i want you to think about this. Only a driver or an employee of uber would know that you can select do not charge rider as an option. THAT IS A VERY SPECIFIC THING TO SAY Bingo!!! (INSIDE JOB) disgruntled employee or driver!


----------



## SuzeCB

Da real G said:


> This happened to me about maybe 8 months ago I got a call after I accepted the request to pick up someone . I got a call from somebody pretending to be a uber representative he said and I quote: are you picking up Mark I said yes, he said I want you to go and cancel that trip and we'll give you a $50 credit I said okay, he then said I want you to pull over safely so I can speak to you about something I said all right so I pull over safely. I cancelled the ride and then he says I see you have a high rating here we just want to make sure that your rating is not fraudulent which was very weird then he said I just want you 2 text me your email and password to your account so he can give me the $50 and I almost did it I open the text app and as I was about to send the information I said wait a minute this can't be right then he said if you don't send me the information I'm going to suspend your account immediately. When he said that I almost send information again LOL and then I said wait a minute go ahead and suspended and I sat there for about 10 minutes and then it hit me it was a f****** scam but they almost got my eight hundred bucks and I would have been so livid I mean I would have been pissed but they almost got me and almost is like never!
> 
> For the record i want you to think about this. Only a driver or an employee of uber would know that you can select do not charge rider as an option. THAT IS A VERY SPECIFIC THING TO SAY Bingo!!! (INSIDE JOB) disgruntled employee or driver!


At one time, when this scam first started, that may have been true. Now it's well-known and anyone can do it.


----------



## Da real G

U know i wish there was a uber Robin hood. Instead of hacking the election in Donald Trump favour(chuckle). hack uber bank account and then deposit couple billion $ in the driver's bank account. Now that type of hacking I'll cheer for.


----------



## 105398

NCHeel said:


> I'm smarter than everyone who has fallen for this lame scam. They are desperate for income and the threat of deactivation scares them. How smart are you if you give away your account info to someone via phone or text message? I have yet to hear of one instance where someone had their account drained because they did not give up their personal information. The reason these types of scams even exist is because there are stupid people in this world.


Sadly I have to agree. Unless you owe money, big companies that you have current business with calling a consumer to deal with you is very rare these days. The only examples I can think of are when a credit card is flagged for out of town/overseas use - and even my cards now do it via text message. Or client maintenance on an extremely high spender (which gets into the business side). I had an airline call me proactively with a better flight (due to their schedule changes) and I was like, "Wow you're actually calling me? that's great!" - that's how rare it is.

Or else it's smaller companies like your dentist confirming an appointment. The remainder of inbound calls to me, (like 95%) is just garbage like sales calls, spam, surveys, or scams. Which I ignore and block if repeated. Doing so has never adversely affected me or my finances.

I've never cashed out, just have my weekly transfer - and never had any problems.

Good rule of thumb: If you need to find a business or check out something then YOU be the one making the initial requests, rather than companies contacting you first. I was driving a couple to the airport and one party said "Oh some men were redoing driveways in the neighborhood and offered a quote...." - which is one of the biggest scams out there.


----------



## Zebonkey

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry buddy, but I do think I'm smarter than those hit. And if you think they're the brightest people you know, think again


Yep. I was one of the first people, they tried to scam. Same tactic, almost. I got the ping followed by an immediate cancellation. Then by a phone call from "uber-passsenger" number with bogus bonus offer. I managed to have them text me from their real phone number and immediately contacted Uber with the warning of this scam. Later that day I filed the complaint with FBI cyber crime division on-line. And guess, what? Neither ever called me back. 
Then I went to that phishing website and and filled out about 20 fake logins and passwords just to waste their time. Then for days I trolled that guy, who called me with "where the ef is my bonus?" calls every couple of hours. Late night. He finally blocked my number. No worries. I posted his number on Craigslist with some rediculously cheap ad, so he, probably, got flooded with calls. I just love screwing with people.


----------



## Da real G

LMFAO


----------



## Julescase

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I was cashing out after every ride before this started. I've just gotten in the habit. However, if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again. Some of the drivers I have spoken to are some of the brightest people I know, and fully aware of how tech and phishing scams work.* Please don't give people the impression that just because they are smart they will be able to avoid this. The point is to spread the word that it is happening and make people aware of it.*


Cashing out after every ride??!! Why on earth do you feel the need to do that? Also, how do you have the time? That sounds so......extreme.

Am I missing something here? I've never cashed out - I just have it deposited into my account.


----------



## Da real G

I only cash out when need the money which is on a weekly basis. But on another note after watching countless yt videos it seems some drivers and riders are scammers! Smh


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

I went from just having direct deposit weekly to habitually using instant payout at the end of every shift to limit my exposure to scams, glitches, or ****ups on the part of uberlyft whom I trust as much as the scammer perps described in this thread.


----------



## Julescase

Coachman said:


> Many dumb people are smart enough to recognize a phishing scam. It has nothing to do with intelligence. Often very smart people are also very gullible.


Exactly! Some of the smartest people I know have ZERO common sense, which is what one truly needs to avoid being bamboozled by scammers.

Intelligence does not equal EQ/Common Sense. There's more of an inverse correlation.

PS: and for the record, _I'm_ the smartest person on this thread! 

BAM!



Da real G said:


> I only cash out when need the money which is on a weekly basis. But on another note after watching countless yt videos it seems some drivers and riders are scammers! Smh


I need the money on a weekly basis too, which is why it's deposited directly into my account every Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## tohunt4me

Julescase said:


> Exactly! Some of the smartest people I know have ZERO common sense, which is what one truly needs to avoid being bamboozled by scammers.
> 
> Intelligence does not equal EQ/Common Sense. There's more of an inverse correlation.
> 
> PS: and for the record, _I'm_ the smartest person on this thread!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> I need the money on a weekly basis too, which is why it's deposited directly into my account every Wednesday or Thursday.


Yes
I myself was once a Scam Victem !

" LIFE CHANGING MONEY"!

" Recruit Your Friends"

Never Again . . .


----------



## Julescase

tohunt4me said:


> Yes
> I myself was once a Scam Victem !
> 
> " LIFE CHANGING MONEY"!
> 
> " Recruit Your Friends"
> 
> Never Again . . .


You and me both, babe! Not to mention every single person who has touched this site even once, plus any poor fool who has driven rideshare.


----------



## MazMan

This just happened to me. Fortunately, I quickly became suspicious and refused to give them my password. If you refuse to give the password, they'll try to get you to tell them the password reset code that's texted to you. Don't do it!

I called Uber support to report the issue. Fortunately, I recorded the call on my dashcam. Let's see what happens...


----------



## pghuberaudi

I get a few calls each night while on a ride from a number appearing to be from Uber. But it's usually after I've picked up the passenger and I don't answer calls when a passenger is in the vehicle. Now I guess I have a likely explanation of what they are. I always figure that if it WAS uber then they will e-mail or message through the app if it's that important.


----------



## Risab1981

This has been happening for a long long time. I would say, if you're dumb enough to fall for it, you deserve it, but unfortunately Uber drivers, at least here in Seattle, are largely made up of people who don't speak English well and are newly immigrated, and very susceptible to this type of scam. It's like taking advantage of the elderly or something. Add in the fact that the market is over saturated and earnings are down, the promise of a bonus , almost guarantees a vulnerable driver's compliance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Julescase said:


> Exactly! Some of the smartest people I know have ZERO common sense, which is what one truly needs to avoid being bamboozled by scammers.
> 
> Intelligence does not equal EQ/Common Sense. There's more of an inverse correlation.
> 
> PS: and for the record, _I'm_ the smartest person on this thread!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> I need the money on a weekly basis too, which is why it's deposited directly into my account every Wednesday or Thursday.


You were the smartest person on this thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe

1.5xorbust said:


> You were the smartest person on this thread.


pretty sure she's still better looking than you


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Cableguynoe said:


> pretty sure she's still better looking than you


I'm 99.9% sure of that. Certainly her avatar is more attractive.


----------



## Maan1376

Hi 
Today my Uber account was hacked. He sent message that he’s from Uber support and needs your verification. So I gave him all verification codes. And later on I automatically logged out from my app. He also also changed my name and cell number. I can’t do anything right now even I can’t login to my Uber app. Any suggestions please because Uber hub will open on Monday


----------



## Seamus

Maan1376 said:


> Hi
> Today my Uber account was hacked. He sent message that he’s from Uber support and needs your verification. So I gave him all verification codes. And later on I automatically logged out from my app. He also also changed my name and cell number. I can’t do anything right now even I can’t login to my Uber app. Any suggestions please because Uber hub will open on Monday


If you are sincere in what you’re saying then you fell for a scam. Uber support will never call you in the middle of a ride and ask for your info. Unfortunately they have accessed your quick pay and drained the money out. Call Uber Support but the money is already gone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Maan1376 said:


> Today my Uber account was hacked.


Never, but NEVER but NEVER give your account information to _anyone_ on the telephone.

Send an e-Mail to Driver "Support" immediately. They will freeze your account, *if* there is anything left in it.


Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## NicFit

Sucks, you fell for an old scam. Call Uber support and see if they can block the funds, and then go to the hub on Monday and see about getting your account back


----------



## Uber's Guber

Maan1376 said:


> Any suggestions please


----------



## TobyD

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Amos69

*Yes.


You got hacked because you did something very stupid.*

_Now if you just PM me your bank account number and password, as well as your SS # I can fix this for you by Tuesday._


----------



## MikhailCA

Probably I should stop driving and start scamming drivers?


----------



## Maan1376

80HourWeek said:


> can you reset your password as u have your phone with your registered phone number?


No, he also changed phone number


----------



## UberLAguy

I fell for this at 2AM today. Lost my account. Calling Uber Emergency Line as a rider because my number got erased out of the drivers profile. So stupid of me. The lady on the phone file a report to support. 
I hope I could get the account back before they drain out the money.


----------



## UberLAguy

Maan1376 said:


> Hi
> Today my Uber account was hacked. He sent message that he’s from Uber support and needs your verification. So I gave him all verification codes. And later on I automatically logged out from my app. He also also changed my name and cell number. I can’t do anything right now even I can’t login to my Uber app. Any suggestions please because Uber hub will open on Monday


Did you get your account back?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

UberLAguy said:


> Did you get your account back?


Make an appointment at a hub 
to get the account back
Uber actually gave me money back
when I was a noob
Dont ever give anyone ANY information
on the phone


----------



## Daisey77

Seamus said:


> If you are sincere in what you’re saying then you fell for a scam. Uber support will never call you in the middle of a ride and ask for your info. Unfortunately they have accessed your quick pay and drained the money out. Call Uber Support but the money is already gone.





NicFit said:


> Sucks, you fell for an old scam. Call Uber support and see if they can block the funds, and then go to the hub on Monday and see about getting your account back


If they changed his phone number, he won't be able to call support. His number won't be registered as a driver any longer. so Uber won't recognize it. Therefore his called won't get past the automated system to support. Not to mention if he's not platinum or Diamond he has no phone support over the weekend


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

How many accounts did you create to post the same cry all over the place?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Your account didn’t get hacked.

You gave them the information necessary to take control of your account.


----------



## BestInDaWest

how far along in school did you get before you dropped out?


----------



## Nicknock

I too was hacked and had my drivers account stolen by someone in Cairo, Egypt. This past Sunday, 10/10/2021, I received a message WITHIN THE ÜBER APP instructing me to pick up an important Über customer service rep. I was also shown a map and pick up route within the app, and asked to verify my phone # “for security.” Then they texted a code # and told me to enter it into the Über app’s message area. I only realized it was a scam when they asked for my social security number, but by then it was too late, I couldn’t get into my driver account. 








Über was nice enough to send me emails letting me know that my password and payment info. had been updated, and acknowledging I’d started using a new device located in Cairo, Egypt. They didn’t think anything of transferring my weekend’s earnings there, since I’ve only been driving in Los Angeles for the past seven years and had never changed anything within my payment info. before. 








This afternoon I took a shot and made the half hour drive to hour long drive down to the Über hub in Redondo Beach, CA, even though I couldn’t book an appointment. Once there, the nice guy with the clipboard said they wouldn’t take any walk-ins at all, even though there weren’t any online appointment times available FOR THIS ENTIRE WEEK. Of course, I’d only made the drive after calling and speaking with Über reps. SEVEN TIMES in the past two days. There's not a damned thing the phone support reps. can do for me, and they can't even see the reports from the previous phone reps have typed into the system. They can only type up a new report and launch it into the great Über support abyss.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nicknock said:


> I too was hacked and had my drivers account stolen by someone in Cairo, Egypt. This past Sunday, 10/10/2021, I received a message WITHIN THE ÜBER APP instructing me to pick up an important Über customer service rep. I was also shown a map and pick up route within the app, and asked to verify my phone # “for security.” Then they texted a code # and told me to enter it into the Über app’s message area. I only realized it was a scam when they asked for my social security number, but by then it was too late, I couldn’t get into my driver account.
> View attachment 619936
> 
> Über was nice enough to send me emails letting me know that my password and payment info. had been updated, and acknowledging I’d started using a new device located in Cairo, Egypt. They didn’t think anything of transferring my weekend’s earnings there, since I’ve only been driving in Los Angeles for the past seven years and had never changed anything within my payment info. before.
> View attachment 619938
> 
> This afternoon I took a shot and made the half hour drive to hour long drive down to the Über hub in Redondo Beach, CA, even though I couldn’t book an appointment. Once there, the nice guy with the clipboard said they wouldn’t take any walk-ins at all, even though there weren’t any online appointment times available FOR THIS ENTIRE WEEK. Of course, I’d only made the drive after calling and speaking with Über reps. SEVEN TIMES in the past two days. There's not a damned thing the phone support reps. can do for me, and they can't even see the reports from the previous phone reps have typed into the system. They can only type up a new report and launch it into the great Über support abyss.


You weren't hacked.

You gave them the information they needed to take control of your account.


----------



## Daisey77

Nicknock said:


> I too was hacked and had my drivers account stolen by someone in Cairo, Egypt. This past Sunday, 10/10/2021, I received a message WITHIN THE ÜBER APP instructing me to pick up an important Über customer service rep. I was also shown a map and pick up route within the app, and asked to verify my phone # “for security.” Then they texted a code # and told me to enter it into the Über app’s message area. I only realized it was a scam when they asked for my social security number, but by then it was too late, I couldn’t get into my driver account.
> View attachment 619936
> 
> Über was nice enough to send me emails letting me know that my password and payment info. had been updated, and acknowledging I’d started using a new device located in Cairo, Egypt. They didn’t think anything of transferring my weekend’s earnings there, since I’ve only been driving in Los Angeles for the past seven years and had never changed anything within my payment info. before.
> View attachment 619938
> 
> This afternoon I took a shot and made the half hour drive to hour long drive down to the Über hub in Redondo Beach, CA, even though I couldn’t book an appointment. Once there, the nice guy with the clipboard said they wouldn’t take any walk-ins at all, even though there weren’t any online appointment times available FOR THIS ENTIRE WEEK. Of course, I’d only made the drive after calling and speaking with Über reps. SEVEN TIMES in the past two days. There's not a damned thing the phone support reps. can do for me, and they can't even see the reports from the previous phone reps have typed into the system. They can only type up a new report and launch it into the great Über support abyss.


First red flag of many.


----------



## Nicknock

Oh, for sure. Of course, it ain’t easy inspecting the fine print while driving and trying to follow a map. And, never in my seven years of driving have I received a fraudulent map and instructions from WITHIN THE ÜBER APP.


----------



## Nicknock

UberChiefPIT said:


> You weren't hacked.
> 
> You gave them the information they needed to take control of your account.


And they never called me or sent me an email. All right within the Über app. They did text me a code within a thread of legitimate Über texts. That’s pretty convincing.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nicknock said:


> And they never called me or sent me an email. All right within the Über app. They did text me a code within a thread of legitimate Über texts. That’s pretty convincing.


Dude, you sent them your phone number. Not a “code”. I looked at your screenshots.

Your real phone number is all they need in order to gain control of your account. You gave them that information. It’s not a hack.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nicknock said:


> Oh, for sure. Of course, it ain’t easy inspecting the fine print while driving and trying to follow a map. And, never in my seven years of driving have I received a fraudulent map and instructions from WITHIN THE ÜBER APP.
> View attachment 620032


You opened the message window, read their entire message, and responded. So, you weren’t “driving and watching a map with fine print”.

You typed out your phone number to them.

7 years and didn’t know why pax can’t see our phone numbers? 7 years and, oh forget it.

You weren’t hacked.


----------



## NicFit

_Ubeer_, the new rideshare app 😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Amos69 said:


> *Yes.
> 
> 
> You got hacked because you did something very stupid.*
> 
> _Now if you just PM me your bank account number and password, as well as your SS # I can fix this for you by Tuesday._


Do it. I trust @Amos69 with anything!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Maan1376 said:


> Hi
> Today my Uber account was hacked. He sent message that he’s from Uber support and needs your verification. So I gave him all verification codes. And later on I automatically logged out from my app. He also also changed my name and cell number. I can’t do anything right now even I can’t login to my Uber app. Any suggestions please because Uber hub will open on Monday


Yup. Kinda' reminds me of what P.T. Barnum used to say!


----------



## Nicknock

UberChiefPIT said:


> Dude, you sent them your phone number. Not a “code”. I looked at your screenshots.
> 
> Your real phone number is all they need in order to gain control of your account. You gave them that information. It’s not a hack.


 I get it, you are an incredibly smart person and I am very impressed. I apologize and I will no longer refer to bring “hacked”. So, whatever you’d like me to call it, I am merely trying to share a difficult situation with the other less intelligent drivers who might be misled by instructions from within their Über app.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Nicknock said:


> And they never called me or sent me an email. All right within the Über app. They did text me a code within a thread of legitimate Über texts. That’s pretty convincing.


Same attemp was made on me not too long ago. Didn't fall for it. Sorry to hear you did.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nicknock said:


> I get it, you are an incredibly smart person and I am very impressed. I apologize and I will no longer refer to bring “hacked”. So, whatever you’d like me to call it, I am merely trying to share a difficult situation with the other less intelligent drivers who might be misled by instructions from within their Über app.


Well some people learn faster than others that when a company says they will never contact you and ask for your personal information, that’s what they mean. And some people take more than seven years I guess.


----------



## Nicknock

UberChiefPIT said:


> Well some people learn faster than others that when a company says they will never contact you and ask for your personal information, that’s what they mean. And some people take more than seven years I guess.


I know, I know. I’m so damned STUPID. I really hate myself now. Sorry I ever sought out help and understanding. But most of all I’m sorry for disappointing you. I know you’re a wise and busy person.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nicknock said:


> I know, I know. I’m so damned STUPID. I really hate myself now. Sorry I ever sought out help and understanding. But most of all I’m sorry for disappointing you. I know you’re a wise and busy person.


I’m only disappointed because you said you were hacked. A lot of people make that claim, when what they really mean is that they gave their personal details to someone and that person took control of their account. Claiming you were hacked suggests that you take no personal responsibility. But it appears you’re starting to realize that actually it was your own fault.


----------



## NicFit

Nicknock said:


> I get it, you are an incredibly smart person and I am very impressed. I apologize and I will no longer refer to bring “hacked”. So, whatever you’d like me to call it, I am merely trying to share a difficult situation with the other less intelligent drivers who might be misled by instructions from within their Über app.


I think scammed is the word your looking for, hacked is when I get your details without providing anything


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Nicknock said:


> I know, I know. I’m so damned STUPID. I really hate myself now. Sorry I ever sought out help and understanding. But most of all I’m sorry for disappointing you. I know you’re a wise and busy person.


Listen, don't beat yourself up about it. 
Hopefully Uber can assist you regarding any diverted funds.


----------



## okokillbuyit

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The scammers are using the Uber Rider app to contact the driver, so the number is a Twilio masked number - just like that of a real rider.
> 
> So far, from what I can make of it, it works like this:
> 
> Scammer uses the Uber rider app to drop a pin somewhere and request a ride.
> Driver accepts the ride request and starts to travel towards the pick-up.
> Scammer initiates a phone call to the driver through the CONTACT - CALL feature of the rider app.
> Driver answers the call - and this creates the tunnel connection between the phones.
> Scammer says they are calling from Uber, that they see you are on your way to pick-up a rider named 'whatever'...
> Even if you're suspicious, you think,_ 'who would know this if it wasn't someone from Uber?' _​Remember you're attention is being pulled in several directions at once at this point - you're driving, you're following the GPS to the pick-up, you're talking on the phone​​At this point it is not exactly clear what happens next, because it appears that *different scammers are using different methods*.
> 
> The less sophisticated scammer will engage you in a conversation and request that you verify your login username/password. (I hope no one gives out their info to anyone who asks!).
> 
> The scammer may send you a link and ask you to login to your Uber account (for whatever reason they have told you - a bonus, for security purposes, etc.). Since you're using a phone, busy driving, busy on the phone, busy following the GPS, you may not 'see' the URL you are opening is not an Uber.com URL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other *VERIFIED** cases, *more sophisticated scammers are using a hack* to access the data on your phone (this is the most dangerous - and good reason to end the call as soon as possible). *If you get this kind of scammer calling you, you will be 'hit' without ever having provided your account info *or 'logging in' to a fake Uber login. You won't know what hit you until you notice your earnings have been withdrawn from your Uber account using Instant Pay.
> 
> *** _I interviewed four drivers in my market who have received the scammers calls. One verified that the $ available in his Uber account were withdrawn and that he never gave anyone his login info or entered any login info on his phone or through a web form._​​That's it - the scammer now has your login credentials. And they know that you're probably smart enough to figure out by now this is a scam of some kind, so they do the fastest thing they can do: they change your banking info to their own and then withdraw your current earnings via Instant Pay.
> 
> *UBER IS FULLY AWARE OF THESE SCAMS
> and has done nothing yet to inform drivers about it*​


This exact scam happened to me and they locked me out of my own account, I cannot find a legit phone number for the real uber..i have been further victimized by calling spoof uber numbers and explaining what happened. I am desperate to contact the real uber...any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

okokillbuyit said:


> I am desperate to contact the real uber...any help would be so appreciated.


Is there an Uber Green Light Centre anywhere near you? If so, hie thee there post haste.


----------



## New2This

okokillbuyit said:


> This exact scam happened to me and they locked me out of my own account, I cannot find a legit phone number for the real uber..i have been further victimized by calling spoof uber numbers and explaining what happened. I am desperate to contact the real uber...any help would be so appreciated.


Try this


----------



## tohunt4me

Rohit has his own number now !


----------



## hopeshiha

This just


Maan1376 said:


> Hi
> Today my Uber account was hacked. He sent message that he’s from Uber support and needs your verification. So I gave him all verification codes. And later on I automatically logged out from my app. He also also changed my name and cell number. I can’t do anything right now even I can’t login to my Uber app. Any suggestions please because Uber hub will open on Monday


This just happened to my husband this weekend and he has sent countless emails to help.Uber.com and has called driver support countless times. No help there. They don’t care. Then he was told to go to Uber hub but he has to make an appointment and it’s been damned near impossible to make that appointment. Lyft treats their drivers much better and I seriously hope Uber loses everyone of their drivers to Lyft


----------



## bobby747

Ubeer hahahahahahhahahahahahha
well new person who joined 1 min. ago. this is not a hack. the dumb shit gave his phone # out. ubers hub is over loaded . how could anyone be so stupid. i guess thats why you should cash out 6 times each day


----------



## FerengiBob

Most scam calls will fail if you simply ask THEM to verify YOUR information.

Beyond a first name... what do they have?

You have done hundreds or thousands of rides, and all of sudden the routine changes?

Keep a rideshare specific bank account at a separate bank from your primary personal account.
Ask for their phone# and name/location and call them back.
Have Lyft and Uber CS numbers on speed dial.


----------



## Daisey77

hopeshiha said:


> This just
> 
> This just happened to my husband this weekend and he has sent countless emails to help.Uber.com and has called driver support countless times. No help there. They don’t care. Then he was told to go to Uber hub but he has to make an appointment and it’s been damned near impossible to make that appointment. Lyft treats their drivers much better and I seriously hope Uber loses everyone of their drivers to Lyft


What exactly are you expecting Uber to do? Your husband is the one who gave out his credentials to a stranger. Uber didn't do that.


----------



## hopeshiha

Uber did not make him give out the info but their fault is in not having driver support available . I came here hoping to find a solution but all I found was a bunch of assholes


----------



## Daisey77

hopeshiha said:


> Uber did not make him give out the info but their fault is in not having driver support available . I came here hoping to find a solution but all I found was a bunch of ******


Even if driver support was available, his password had been changed before they got off the phone, locking him out of the account. Most likely his funds were drained by the end of the phone call as well. They change the password locking the driver out and usually by the end of the phone call all of the information in the account is changed. Driver support most likely was available but since the phone number in the account was changed, the system was not recognizing him as a current driver. Therefore, he doesn't get patched through to the support. This happens on Lyft as well. So just tell him to be aware


----------



## tohunt4me

FerengiBob said:


> Most scam calls will fail if you simply ask THEM to verify YOUR information.
> 
> Beyond a first name... what do they have?
> 
> You have done hundreds or thousands of rides, and all of sudden the routine changes?
> 
> Keep a rideshare specific bank account at a separate bank from your primary personal account.
> Ask for their phone# and name/location and call them back.
> Have Lyft and Uber CS numbers on speed dial.


Keep 30 accounts !

Make Biden work to spy on your banking !


----------



## Whitty

Hello all I fell for the uber phising scam and all of my earnings were stolen. I called uber support for days and no one is helping. How can I get my earnings reimbursed? How do I report the phising scam? How can I report to IRS the earnings were scammed from me so it wouldn't be part of my of taxes?


----------



## Juggalo9er

You won't get your money back
You can report it as a loss
Not to sound rude but as well documented as this is...its your own fault


----------



## Daisey77

Whitty said:


> Hello all I fell for the uber phising scam and all of my earnings were stolen. I called uber support for days and no one is helping. How can I get my earnings reinstated? How do I report the phising scam? How can I report to IRS the earnings were scammed from me so it wouldn't be part of my of taxes?


What do you mean no one at Uber is helping? What exactly are you expecting them to do? And what do you mean get your earnings reinstated? You mean your driving privileges? Were you deactivated?


----------



## bobby747

He wants a rebate GTFO


----------



## Seamus

Juggalo9er said:


> You won't get your money back
> You can report it as a loss
> Not to sound rude but as well documented as this is...its your own fault


Have you watched Flint Town on Netflix?


----------



## Fromstartofinish

I will make a prediction, and it could be wrong, I predict the OP of this thread, will never make a second post. I’ve seen it so many times before, I do hope I am wrong, but I sense that I am right


----------



## Juggalo9er

Seamus said:


> Have you watched Flint Town on Netflix?


I might have.... why


----------



## Uber's Guber

Whitty said:


> I called uber support for days and no one is helping.


What did you expect from Uber?... a pity-hug and a stimulus check???


----------



## Seamus

Juggalo9er said:


> I might have.... why


Been to Flint many times when I worked for GM so I found the documentary on Flint and Flint PD pretty interesting. I’ve been watching it on Netflix. I know you’re from Flint so I was just wondering if you’d seen it.


----------



## Illini

At least the OP didn't say that their account was hacked.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Whitty said:


> Hello all I fell for the uber phising scam and all of my earnings were stolen. I called uber support for days and no one is helping. How can I get my earnings reimbursed? How do I report the phising scam? How can I report to IRS the earnings were scammed from me so it wouldn't be part of my of taxes?


You have proof that somebody who should not have been there got into your account, so you should be able to use that to claim the loss on your tax return. Do check with a professional qualified to give tax advice to make sure of what the Internal Revenue requires. I am not qualified to give tax advice, but, in your place, I would gather the documentation and show it to a professional who is qualified to give tax advice.

You can report the scam to Law Enforcement, but, do not be surprised if not much results from it.

Because you gave up enough details to your account that the scammer was able to break into it, and, because you assisted the scammer (albeit unwittingly), it is doubtful that Uber will re-imburse you. In the early days of this scam, it did re-imburse a few drivers, but, because this scam has become so widespread and has taken in numerous drivers, Uber does not do this any longer. For that reason, odds are that your money is gone.

Further, Uber has put out several e-Mails and other notifications that it NEVER will call you and ask for things like your telephone number. Uber already has your telephone number. In fact, if you call Uber, your number pops up on the caller ID and connects with something in the computer with the result that the CSR has all of your information in front of him. For this reason, no Uber CSR need ask you for a telephone number. If you do call Uber on a telephone that is not the number associated with your account, the CSR _might_ ask you some questions, but keep in mind that this time, you called Uber and they do need to make sure that it is you. If Uber calls you, it _knows_ your telephone number, so there is no reason for someone who tells you that he is an Uber CSR to ask you for your telephone number.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## ANT 7

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have proof that somebody who should not have been there got into your account, so you should be able to use that to claim the loss on your tax return.


You can write it off in our jurisdiction. Losses due to malfeasance are a legit deduction where I pay taxes.


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Uber does call. I've received a few from CS, but true they do not ask for private info. It may be because of my settings on the app, or my account; but regardless they do sometimes call. Last call I received from them was last Thursday, Nov. 11th and it was someone calling to ask me if I wanted to sign up for uber eats. I was wary because the rep spoke perfect English, and though he didn't ask for personal info, he came across as suspicious to me. I declined signing up for Eats, not worth it to me, but that was pretty much it. After the call I received an email and an in-app message regarding the call. Still though I double checked my wallet setting just to make sure, but my point is Uber has communicated to me by phone randomly over the course of 3 years.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Seamus said:


> Been to Flint many times when I worked for GM so I found the documentary on Flint and Flint PD pretty interesting. I’ve been watching it on Netflix. I know you’re from Flint so I was just wondering if you’d seen it.


Just watched a few episodes....sad but true


----------



## ANT 7

Uber sent out ANOTHER email and in app messge to drivers today, warning about this, and other scams.


----------



## excel2345

Received a ping and went for the pickup, After waiting I cancelled noting the passenger did not show.
Within a few minutes I received a call saying he was from uber support.
He said I just cancelled a trip. He then told me the passenger had complained that I didn't match my picture and he needed another to verify and that's why she didn't show..
To verify it was me he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type. I agreed they were correct.
He had me log out of the app.
I then took a picture. Did this through the app, same system and screens uber uses to verify sometimes when I log on.
Every time I needed to do something I received a text with the authorization code, just like uber uses.
After taking the picture he said I could log in again and I received a screen that looked the same as ubers. Little boxes to put in username and password. Clicked submit in the app and received another text identified as an uber code that needed to be input before it would submit.
Within moments all my weeks earnings were gone! 
This was extremely believable and slick. He never asked me for anything other than verification. Everything went through the app(or at least appeared to)
Hope this helps someone else avoid getting robbed.


----------



## Lissetti

Sorry that happened to you. There's a special kind of hell for people who take advantage/scam/steal from gig workers. They got your money, yeah, and it's unfortunate, but they're stacking the cards against them for some serious misfortune. One day they're going to slip up.


----------



## Uber's Guber

excel2345 said:


> This was extremely believable and slick. He never asked me for anything other than verification.


----------



## Rideshare Dude

There should be no way a hacker could know your phone number. Does your voice mail message state your phone number?


----------



## Calirolla

Don't get why Uber doesn't send more warnings about this but they might do little notes here and there.
Only time someone attempted that on me is somebody pinged from in the ocean from a pier pickup and starting messaging me about a special passenger. I just canceled it out.


----------



## kingcorey321

Uber cares about you and your safety . No uber will not refund you . Uber may not even answer there phone when your trying to call them. Always rem uber cares about you . They are so sorry this happened to you . BLA BLA BLA AND BLA. Guys cash out daily spend that .50c per day .


----------



## OG ant

Rideshare Dude said:


> There should be no way a hacker could know your phone number. Does your voice mail message state your phone number?


They don't know the phone number, after drivers cancel the trip the passenger can see it on there app, they then say they left something in the car and Uber connects them with the driver. From there they can scam the driver since they know the name, make, and plates of the car.


----------



## Rideshare Dude

OG ant said:


> They don't know the phone number, after drivers cancel the trip the passenger can see it on there app, they then say they left something in the car and Uber connects them with the driver. From there they can scam the driver since they know the name, make, and plates of the car.


The OP said “To verify it was me he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type” which tells me they somehow got his phone number. Pax do not see your phone number in their app after a cancellation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

excel2345 said:


> Received a ping and went for the pickup, After waiting I cancelled noting the passenger did not show.
> Within a few minutes I received a call saying he was from uber support.
> He said I just cancelled a trip. He then told me the passenger had complained that I didn't match my picture and he needed another to verify and that's why she didn't show..
> To verify it was me he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type. I agreed they were correct.
> He had me log out of the app.
> I then took a picture. Did this through the app, same system and screens uber uses to verify sometimes when I log on.
> Every time I needed to do something I received a text with the authorization code, just like uber uses.
> After taking the picture he said I could log in again and I received a screen that looked the same as ubers. Little boxes to put in username and password. Clicked submit in the app and received another text identified as an uber code that needed to be input before it would submit.
> Within moments all my weeks earnings were gone!
> This was extremely believable and slick. He never asked me for anything other than verification. Everything went through the app(or at least appeared to)
> Hope this helps someone else avoid getting robbed.


How does the scammer get access to your account, without you giving them the 6 digit code from the 2 factor authentication?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

excel2345 said:


> he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type. I agreed they were correct.


When you accept a job, the customer gets your plate number and vehicle type. He does not get your telephone number. He must click an icon to call you. The call goes through a dummy number.





excel2345 said:


> He had me *log out* of the app. I then *took a picture*. Did this *through the app*,


(emphases mine)



There is an inconsistency here. He had you log OUT. You took a photograph "through the app." How did you take a photograph, "through the app." if you were logged OUT of said application?


----------



## Illini

I think I'm going to stop driving and start scamming drivers. More money and less miles on my car.


----------



## NicFit

I think I’m in the wrong line of work, going to join the scammers, seems like they make money way easier then drivers. By the way this is Uber support, I need your verification code because the last passenger said they were super important and can’t have non verified drivers driving them, also send me you mothers maiden name and social security number for further verification.

And FYI Uber won’t call you ever, they send you a message in the app through the support system for any issues, don’t know why anyone on here hasn’t figured that out yet


----------



## kc ub'ing!

excel2345 said:


> This was extremely believable and slick.


No it wasn’t. Your ego is protecting itself. You gave the scammer everything they needed to scam you. You don’t have to admit it but you should accept it.


----------



## ubder driver j. Austin

NicFit said:


> I think I’m in the wrong line of work, going to join the scammers, seems like they make money way easier then drivers. By the way this is Uber support, I need your verification code because the last passenger said they were super important and can’t have non verified drivers driving them, also send me you mothers maiden name and social security number for further verification.
> 
> And FYI Uber won’t call you ever, they send you a message in the app through the support system for any issues, don’t know why anyone on here hasn’t figured that out yet


 That’s not actually true. Uber support called me earlier in the week to add my missing surges and bonus from last week. Uber actually called me twice legit calls


----------



## NicFit

ubder driver j. Austin said:


> That’s not actually true. Uber support called me earlier in the week to add my missing surges and bonus from last week. Uber actually called me twice legit calls


Really? They usually send messages through the support texts. Though it sounds like you reached out to them first so it was an expected call


----------



## Atavar

This is another reason I like the Lyft/Uber debit card. Every ride pays to the card immediately. Nothing in the app for them to steal.


----------



## excel2345

kc ub'ing! said:


> No it wasn’t. Your ego is protecting itself. You gave the scammer everything they needed to scam you. You don’t have to admit it but you should accept it.


I agree that I fell for it, no ego involved, but it was believable and slick. He called me and had almost all my info. I think the one that convinced me was when he asked if the last 4 digits of my email was ****. and that was correct.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Illini said:


> I think I'm going to stop driving and start scamming drivers. More money and less miles on my car.


^^dude this isnt too far off. all these scammers are ex-uber drivers lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver

NicFit said:


> Uber won’t call you ever, they send you a message in the app through the support system for any issues,





ubder driver j. Austin said:


> That’s not actually true. Uber support called me earlier in the week to add my missing surges and bonus from last week. Uber actually called me twice legit calls





NicFit said:


> Really? They *usually* send messages through the support texts


(emphasis mine)


As a rule, Uber does prefer either text or e-Mail. It does, however, call you on occasion. I have had both uninitiated and and initiated telephone communications from Uber. It has not happened often, but, it _has_ happened.





Atavar said:


> This is another reason I like the Lyft/Uber debit card. Every ride pays to the card immediately. Nothing in the app for them to steal.



I was not aware of that. Thank you for the update. Are there any fees to the driver associated with this card? Can you transfer from card to bank account with this card?





Go Uber or Go Home said:


> this isnt too far off. all these scammers are ex-uber drivers


That would not surprise me.........................either that or they have former (or current, for that matter) Uber drivers who are advising them.


----------



## _Tron_

Rideshare Dude said:


> The OP said “To verify it was me he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type” which tells me they somehow got his phone number. Pax do not see your phone number in their app after a cancellation.





excel2345 said:


> I agree that I fell for it, no ego involved, but it was believable and slick. He called me and had almost all my info. I think the one that convinced me was when he asked if the last 4 digits of my email was ****. and that was correct.


Your story is believable. But please verify what Dude is saying. Did the scammer actually know your complete phone number?


----------



## Atavar

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was not aware of that. Thank you for the update. Are there any fees to the driver associated with this card? Can you transfer from card to bank account with this card?


I see no fees with use of the Lyft card and you can transfer to a bank account daily. I leave most of the money on the card because of cash back at gas stations, restaurants and groceries.
I just signed up for the Uber card so I won’t spout off about that until I get more experience.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Atavar said:


> I see no fees with use of the Lyft card and you can transfer to a bank account daily.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## LoLo SF

I had a similar scam attempt pulled on me just a few weeks ago. "Uber support" texted me that I had a vip rider who needed a verification code before he would enter my car. I was told to log into my email for the code and enter it. I told them to call me because I couldn't (wouldn't) access my email. Never got a call, so waited it out for the cancellation fee.


----------



## excel2345

_Tron_ said:


> Your story is believable. But please verify what Dude is saying. Did the scammer actually know your complete phone number?


He had my complete phone number. He called me to initiate this. I never called anyone.


----------



## Ted Fink

excel2345 said:


> He had my complete phone number. He called me to initiate this. I never called anyone.


He probably called you through the app. That's how they do it. They book a ride. Then they can call you through the app - it doesn't mean they have your phone number. When they call or text you, they act like they are uber support. It's pretty slick actually. Social Engineering. But just don't ever give someone that two-factor authentication code or any personal info and you won't ever fall for this again.


----------



## _Tron_

excel2345 said:


> He had my complete phone number. *He called me to initiate this*. I never called anyone.


I understand, but that's not the point of my question. As noted earlier, a rider can call a driver after a cancelled ride by going through Uber. They do not have or see your number. The call goes through an intermediary number.

So I am asking, are you simply assuming the scammer had your number because he called you? Or do you have other reason to believe they had your number? I'm only putting a fine point on it because we are interested in *exactly *how you got scammed. :>

By the way, if you still have your call history on your phone check the number of the scammer. What is the number? It will help tell if the scammer called you directly or went through Uber.


----------



## bobby747

It's really simple. Never give out any info. If its uber cancel the ride. If its really uber..it will not be . Only for charges of racism. Drunk driver. Let them deactivate you and go to green hub . And tell them fraud is suspected...


----------



## excel2345

_Tron_ said:


> I understand, but that's not the point of my question. As noted earlier, a rider can call a driver after a cancelled ride by going through Uber. They do not have or see your number. The call goes through an intermediary number.
> 
> So I am asking, are you simply assuming the scammer had your number because he called you? Or do you have other reason to believe they had your number? I'm only putting a fine point on it because we are interested in *exactly *how you got scammed. :>
> 
> By the way, if you still have your call history on your phone check the number of the scammer. What is the number? It will help tell if the scammer called you directly or went through Uber.


The number that called me was 213-776-1867. I think it was a direct call because normally if I receive a call from a passenger it is preceeded by a machine saying "You are receiving a call from your passenger" or similar, this call did not have this.


----------



## _Tron_

Interesting. I see what you're saying. Although I am not sure if a call from a rider on Uber is always prefaced with a recording (tech not working perfectly) I have gotten that recording too.

The number you posted is tied to an answering machine. I wouldn't expect that an Uber intermediary number would behave that way. I do know that on Lyft if you try and call the pax through the int number it plays a en error message (not an answering machine) if you don't call from a number associated with your Lyft account. Not certain about Uber.

Do you have any idea about how the scammer may have gotten your actual cell number? Do you pass out business cards to your riders?


----------



## Uber's Guber

excel2345 said:


> I think the one that convinced me was when he asked if the last 4 digits of my email was ****. and that was correct.


Your last 4 digits:
. c o m
Lucky guess!


----------



## bobby747

This topic is blowing up. Eat the loss. Never give out info again


----------



## Coachman

If you get a phone call from "Uber support" hang up immediately. Better yet, just don't answer the phone at all.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

excel2345 said:


> Received a ping and went for the pickup, After waiting I cancelled noting the passenger did not show.
> Within a few minutes I received a call saying he was from uber support.
> He said I just cancelled a trip. He then told me the passenger had complained that I didn't match my picture and he needed another to verify and that's why she didn't show..
> To verify it was me he gave me my plate number, phone number and vehicle type. I agreed they were correct.
> He had me log out of the app.
> I then took a picture. Did this through the app, same system and screens uber uses to verify sometimes when I log on.
> Every time I needed to do something I received a text with the authorization code, just like uber uses.
> After taking the picture he said I could log in again and I received a screen that looked the same as ubers. Little boxes to put in username and password. Clicked submit in the app and received another text identified as an uber code that needed to be input before it would submit.
> Within moments all my weeks earnings were gone!
> This was extremely believable and slick. He never asked me for anything other than verification. Everything went through the app(or at least appeared to)
> Hope this helps someone else avoid getting robbed.


He didn’t just “give you your phone number after calling you.”

You called them at the number they told you to call.

(Why do these people feel the need to lie about certain details which we know are impossible to have happened the way they describe?)


----------



## Coachman

UberChiefPIT said:


> He didn’t just “give you your phone number after calling you.”
> 
> You called them at the number they told you to call.
> 
> (Why do these people feel the need to lie about certain details which we know are impossible to have happened the way they describe?)


I thought the same thing when I first read this. It doesn't add up.

The "Uber code" the OP entered was no doubt a new credit card number. There's no "code" that will transfer your earnings to the scammer.


----------



## excel2345

Hi
Thanks for your reply.


UberChiefPIT said:


> He didn’t just “give you your phone number after calling you.”
> 
> You called them at the number they told you to call.
> 
> (Why do these people feel the need to lie about certain details which we know are impossible to have happened the way they describe?)





UberChiefPIT said:


> He didn’t just “give you your phone number after calling you.”
> 
> You called them at the number they told you to call.
> 
> (Why do these people feel the need to lie about certain details which we know are impossible to have happened the way they describe?)


Question is, according to my phone logs, I received a call from them before I called anyone. How could they tell me what number to call. Inbound call to me from them at 10:36am for 10 minutes and 51 seconds, outbound call to them at 11:30am for 19 seconds(probably me giving them the code to enter a credit card.) I'm not trying to argue, I made the mistake. I am still trying to figure out how they got my number and other information.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

excel2345 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> Question is, according to my phone logs, I received a call from them before I called anyone. How could they tell me what number to call. Inbound call to me from them at 10:36am for 10 minutes and 51 seconds, outbound call to them at 11:30am for 19 seconds(probably me giving them the code to enter a credit card.) I'm not trying to argue, I made the mistake. I am still trying to figure out how they got my number and other information.



Your outbound call was where you gave them your phone number.

The inbound call from them was them dialing the Uber phone number that autoredirects to the LAST driver a pax account was set to get picked up from. This only works if they dial it fast enough before the driver gets a new ride request.

You accepted that call, got scammed, and they gave you a phone number to dial during that call, which is where they got your phone number.


----------



## Stace.the.face

Asking for any and all advice! I got hacked and now I can’t regain access to my account. I try to reset the password, it’s asking for 2-step verification via security app. Idk what this is or how to get it. The verification code doesn’t send to my email or number. 

I’ve contacted my bank and CCs that were tied to the account so nothing gets charged. But now I'm getting calls from all hours of the night from driving trying to find me, and emails from saying I have cancellation fees.

I’ve tried to contact Uber via various methods, from phone numbers (they keep hanging up on me) to contacting Uber via social media. Every time I hear back from Uber, they say they’re looking into it. Right now I just want to get my account deactivated. This is turning into such a nightmare.

Any advice would be of great help! Thank you thank you. 🙏


----------



## New2This

Stace.the.face said:


> Asking for any and all advice! I got hacked and now I can’t regain access to my account. I try to reset the password, it’s asking for 2-step verification via security app. Idk what this is or how to get it. The verification code doesn’t send to my email or number.
> 
> I’ve contacted my bank and CCs that were tied to the account so nothing gets charged. But now I'm getting calls from all hours of the night from driving trying to find me, and emails from saying I have cancellation fees.
> 
> I’ve tried to contact Uber via various methods, from phone numbers (they keep hanging up on me) to contacting Uber via social media. Every time I hear back from Uber, they say they’re looking into it. Right now I just want to get my account deactivated. This is turning into such a nightmare.
> 
> Any advice would be of great help! Thank you thank you. 🙏


Was it the "Uber VIP" or "special client" scam where they called you to "verify your account"?


----------



## Stace.the.face

New2This said:


> Was it the "Uber VIP" or "special client" scam where they called you to "verify your account"?


It was actually! Is there a painless way to deal with this?


----------



## New2This

Stace.the.face said:


> It was actually! Is there a painless way to deal with this?


Not really. Search the forum and you'll see you're not alone. 

If it's relatively close hit a Greenlight.

Welcome to UPNet.


----------



## Stace.the.face

New2This said:


> Not really. Search the forum and you'll see you're not alone.
> 
> If it's relatively close hit a Greenlight.
> 
> Welcome to UPNet.


How much longer can this go on before Uber finally deactivates the account though? It's been a week already!


----------



## New2This

Stace.the.face said:


> How much longer can this go on before Uber finally deactivates the account though? It's been a week already!


Why do you want it deactivated VS just regaining access?


----------



## Daisey77

New2This said:


> Why do you want it deactivated VS just regaining access?


I think she specifically referring to her rider account. It sounds like they keep using her rider account racking up charges.


----------



## Amos69

New2This said:


> Why do you want it deactivated VS just regaining access?


She has a 2.7 star rating


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Stace.the.face said:


> How much longer can this go on before Uber finally deactivates the account though? It's been a week already!


It's probably gonna go on till you goto a hub and
tell someone to the face your account was stolen
Whoever has control of it and is 
free to do whatever they want with it
Something doesnt add up here though
If your account was stolen and the phone # was changed you shouldn't be getting calls or
emails for that matter
Really a shame you didnt find us before you even began driving too


----------



## Uber's Guber

Stace.the.face said:


> Every time I hear back from Uber, they say they’re looking into it.


Oh sure, they got their top-level team working on it!


----------



## Stace.the.face

Daisey77 said:


> I think she specifically referring to her rider account. It sounds like they keep using her rider account racking up charges.


That’s exactly what it is. I’m not a driver. At this point I think it would be easier to deactivate rather than trying endlessly to get access and ultimately failing every time.


----------



## Stace.the.face

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It's probably gonna go on till you goto a hub and
> tell someone to the face your account was stolen
> Whoever has control of it and is
> free to do whatever they want with it
> Something doesnt add up here though
> If your account was stolen and the phone # was changed you shouldn't be getting calls or
> emails for that matter
> Really a shame you didnt find us before you even began driving too


Not a driver. Rider here.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Daisey77 said:


> I think she specifically referring to her rider account. It sounds like they keep using her rider account racking up charges.


that's how I read it too but
she said it was vip related and had account verification involved though


----------



## New2This

Daisey77 said:


> I think she specifically referring to her rider account. It sounds like they keep using her rider account racking up charges.


You were right:



Stace.the.face said:


> That’s exactly what it is. I’m not a driver. At this point I think it would be easier to deactivate rather than trying endlessly to get access and ultimately failing every time.


Sorry I thought you were a driver. Usually drivers are getting scammed this way.

Unfortunately you see what we as drivers deal with.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Stace.the.face said:


> Not a driver. Rider here.


My wifes rider account was compromised
and she never got it back 
As long as your credit card knows the charges were fictitious you wont be getting any of the bills
Sign up for Lyft and dont be giving account info out


----------



## Stace.the.face

25rides7daysaweek said:


> that's how I read it too but
> she said it was vip related and had account verification involved though


Wasn't VIP related, but got excited when he said they try to "verify information" and said yes, probably a bit too quickly. I requested a ride, a driver accepted, then texted he needed to verify my account first. This is how I got myself into this mess. In hind sight, it wasn't the smartest move, but I trusted my driver. I mean, doesn't Uber vet all their drivers??


----------



## Stace.the.face

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My wifes rider account was compromised
> and she never got it back
> As long as your credit card knows the charges were fictitious you wont be getting any of the bills
> Sign up for Lyft and dont be giving account info out


Lesson learned... thank you for the advice!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Stace.the.face said:


> Wasn't VIP related, but got excited when he said they try to "verify information" and said yes, probably a bit too quickly. I requested a ride, a driver accepted, then texted he needed to verify my account first. This is how I got myself into this mess. In hind sight, it wasn't the smartest move, but I trusted my driver. I mean, doesn't Uber vet all their drivers??


This very well could have been a drivers account
that had been stolen from him
Actual drivers are generally good hard working honest people except for @New2This 
Yes theres a background check bla bla


----------



## Stace.the.face

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Something doesnt add up here though
> If your account was stolen and the phone # was changed you shouldn't be getting calls or
> emails for that matter


Thats also what's confusing me. If I'm getting calls and emails, why can't I get into my account? Whenever I try to reset my password, it keeps saying the 2-step verification code is sent to the security app, but idk what that is or how to access it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Stace.the.face said:


> Thats also what's confusing me. If I'm getting calls and emails, why can't I get into my account? Whenever I try to reset my password, it keeps saying the 2-step verification code is sent to the security app, but idk what that is or how to access it.


The second part of a 2 step verification 
generally comes in the form of a text 
look for a strange # there
It will be 4 numbers you then input to the message


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The second part of a 2 step verification
> generally comes in the form of a text
> look for a strange # there
> It will be 4 numbers you then input to the message
> Keeping in mind you may be dealing with hackers and giving them another input may be authorizing them to take control of your whole phone or computer....


----------



## Stace.the.face

Oh wow, I didn’t think of that.


----------



## New2This

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Actual drivers are generally good hard working honest people except for @New2This


This is either slander or libel.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

New2This said:


> This is either slander or libel.
> 
> View attachment 630281
> View attachment 630282





New2This said:


> This is either slander or libel.
> 
> View attachment 630281
> View attachment 630282


Ok I'm sorry can I formally retract that then and 
say a little greasy (trailer pk boys) then?


----------



## New2This

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ok I'm sorry can I formally retract that then and
> say a little greasy (trailer pk boys) then?


----------



## Jimmy44

Stace.the.face said:


> Asking for any and all advice! I got hacked and now I can’t regain access to my account. I try to reset the password, it’s asking for 2-step verification via security app. Idk what this is or how to get it. The verification code doesn’t send to my email or number.
> 
> I’ve contacted my bank and CCs that were tied to the account so nothing gets charged. But now I'm getting calls from all hours of the night from driving trying to find me, and emails from saying I have cancellation fees.
> 
> I’ve tried to contact Uber via various methods, from phone numbers (they keep hanging up on me) to contacting Uber via social media. Every time I hear back from Uber, they say they’re looking into it. Right now I just want to get my account deactivated. This is turning into such a nightmare.
> 
> Any advice would be of great help! Thank you thank you. 🙏


Download the Lyft app this never happens with Lyft.
Monday get to your closest green light hub.


----------



## Null

You need to figure out how you got compromised. Did you fall victim to a phishing scam (someone called or emailed you and you gave your password, etc. to the wrong place?) Or do you use the same password everywhere and they simply needed to log into your account?


----------



## Jimmy44

Null said:


> You need to figure out how you got compromised. Did you fall victim to a phishing scam (someone called or emailed you and you gave your password, etc. to the wrong place?) Or do you use the same password everywhere and they simply needed to log into your account?


Never happens with Lyft.
Uber shares in liability.


----------



## Null

Jimmy44 said:


> Never happens with Lyft.
> Uber shares in liability.


Not really, some people deserve to have their accounts liquidated.

Drivers that fall for the "send your verification code" scam, etc. deserve to have their money taken from them. People who use the same password everywhere deserve to have to deal with fraudulent transactions.

If your account is compromised in and of itself from a service provider, then it's on them.


----------



## Jimmy44

Null said:


> Not really, some people deserve to have their accounts liquidated.
> 
> Drivers that fall for the "send your verification code" scam, etc. deserve to have their money taken from them. People who use the same password everywhere deserve to have to deal with fraudulent passwords.
> 
> If your account is compromised in and of itself from a service provider, then it's on them.





Null said:


> Not really, some people deserve to have their accounts liquidated.
> 
> Drivers that fall for the "send your verification code" scam, etc. deserve to have their money taken from them. People who use the same password everywhere deserve to have to deal with fraudulent transactions.
> 
> If your account is compromised in and of itself from a service provider, then it's on them.


There has to be a weakness in Uber's app that allows the hackers to contact the driver's.
Both Uber and the driver's share liability.


----------



## Nite_Rider

Illini said:


> I think I'm going to stop driving and start scamming drivers. More money and less miles on my car.


----------



## Atavar

Any time someone calls and want my phone number I give them 1-877-382-4357


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Atavar said:


> Any time someone calls and want my phone number I give them 1-877-382-4357


I have the direct number to a member of the Uber Safety Team, from an incident 2 years ago.

I have been anxiously waiting for the day I get the scam, so I can give them that number.


----------



## Daisey77

Jimmy44 said:


> There has to be a weakness in Uber's app that allows the hackers to contact the driver's.
> Both Uber and the driver's share liability.


Yeah the hackers order a ride. They get the same information that all passengers get.


----------



## Drive 89

This is for other Uber drivers/delivery drivers be careful what you do on the app there are hackers/scammers out there.
Uber does nothing to protect drivers. 
I got a call last night from a guy that said he was Uber support and told me that the costumer decided to cancel the order and told me to do it on my end I played along with him not doing anything then he told me to log off at that point I knew it was a scammer and called him out on it lol he started cussing at me.
I called the real Uber support right after I hung on the guy and the lady said there's not much they can do and I had to go to the fake address LoL i had a friend who loged and closed The ap he was scammed a month ago. it took Uber a month to start paying him again.
So tips to look for if the trip doesn't have nothing but the City it's probably a scam.
If you're a delivery driver and they only have one small tiny cookie or anything else it's probably a scam.
I am sure more people have been scammed that why I called the real Uber support. Though being told they could do nothing and that I had to go to a non existing address and let a timer run out during peak time didn't sit well with me.
That's why I thought I would make a post on here to warn this is going on and to try to help other Drivers from being scammed as like I sad Uber doesn't care


----------



## _Tron_

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the advice.

Be advised that scam threads are posted here weekly, and the membership is quite familiar with the stories. Usually though, the posts made by new members includes a part about how they were taken in by the scam. You spotted the trick early on and are OK, so good job.

Your next level of advancement will be to not bother calling support, as it is a total waste of time. Uber will not expend the resources to run down the scammers.

Advice on the alternate way to deal with the perps will vary by member. And those ideas will be forthcoming...


----------



## _Tron_

By the way, here is my favorite "solution" for dealing with such heathen. A former member posted this:









Insane uber app


The uber app is an open field for hackers to take advantage of it. Yesterday I get a ping for a ride from a passenger named "generated" and later a text to call pax at my arrival And when I called, I was greeted by an "Uber employee" congratulating me of my high record accomplishment...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## driverdoug

I am thinking the crooks would love to read this thread to refine their scam. O/P sorry you got taken - it can happen to anyone. At least posting gives us all more awareness of these proliferating frauds.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

As for me, I say start the trip if you can and then tell them I'm hopping on the highway and driving till they cancel so they might want to cancel sooner rather than later. Even if it's a stolen account they need to get rid of you so that they can get on to the next mark.


----------



## Daisey77

That's exactly what I do! I haven't had one of these since. I've only ever had two of them. Both on Sunday nights. The first one came while I was in a shity mood. Soon as I saw the name I knew it was a scammer and before he could even call me or text me to call another number, I messaged him. I told him, go ahead and cancel this trip because I ain't playing this ****ing game with you tonight. I'm not in the mood and you picked the wrong ***** to play with. He didn't even respond he just canceled😂. The second time, he refused to cancel. So since my app was tied up by turned on Lyft and got an airport run. The pickup just happened to be a couple blocks from the scammers pick up address. So I swung by, picked up the scammer, and then continued on to pick up my Lyft passenger. Getting paid double time on an airport haul is pretty good. They finally canceled after I drove a few blocks but I got paid out for the minimum fare plus a surge🤷‍♀️


Disgusted Driver said:


> As for me, I say start the trip if you can and then tell them I'm hopping on the highway and driving till they cancel so they might want to cancel sooner rather than later. Even if it's a stolen account they need to get rid of you so that they can get on to the next mark.


----------



## _Tron_

Daisey77 said:


> That's exactly what I do! I haven't had one of these since. I've only ever had two of them. Both on Sunday nights. The first one came while I was in a shity mood. Soon as I saw the name I knew it was a scammer and before he could even call me or text me to call another number, I messaged him. I told him, go ahead and cancel this trip because I ain't playing this *ing game with you tonight. I'm not in the mood and you picked the wrong ** to play with. He didn't even respond he just canceled😂. The second time, he refused to cancel. So since my app was tied up by turned on Lyft and got an airport run. The pickup just happened to be a couple blocks from the scammers pick up address. So I swung by, picked up the scammer, and then continued on to pick up my Lyft passenger. Getting paid double time on an airport haul is pretty good. They finally canceled after I drove a few blocks but I got paid out for the minimum fare plus a surge🤷‍♀️


Daisey, I love what you and DD did, but folks should think twice before copy catting. *Once you start the trip you open yourself up to being deactivated on a false complaint*. With U and L automating more and more of their operations the chances of being reinstated get slimmer by the month.

Better to maybe do a hard shuffle on their sorry asses. Or just cancel and move on.


----------



## _Tron_

_Tron_ said:


> Daisey, I love what you and DD did, but folks should think twice before copy catting. *Once you start the trip you open yourself up to being deactivated on a false complaint*. With U and L automating more and more of their operations the chances of being reinstated get slimmer by the month.
> 
> Better to maybe do a hard shuffle on their sorry asses. Or just cancel and move on.


Unless you never end the ride? Do we know for a fact that a pax can't contact Uber with a complaint if they themselves cancel the ride?


----------



## Daisey77

_Tron_ said:


> Daisey, I love what you and DD did, but folks should think twice before copy catting. *Once you start the trip you open yourself up to being deactivated on a false complaint*. With U and L automating more and more of their operations the chances of being reinstated get slimmer by the month.
> 
> Better to maybe do a hard shuffle on their sorry asses. Or just cancel and move on.





_Tron_ said:


> Unless you never end the ride? Do we know for a fact that a pax can't contact Uber with a complaint if they themselves cancel the ride?


 I understand what you're saying but in all reality what are they going to do? Call uber and say sorry we just tried to steal all of your drivers earnings but they played us instead. Can we get a refund? With account names such as generated and Uber VIP support, they're not trying to draw attention to these accounts. With as much money as they're making, they consider these unexpected costs as business expenses


----------



## _Tron_

Daisey77 said:


> I understand what you're saying but in all reality what are they going to do? Call uber and say sorry we just tried to steal all of your drivers earnings but they played us instead. Can we get a refund?


No, they're going to call uber and say the driver had liquor on his/her breath. These people get quite upset when they're discovered, and the stream of expletives coming from their mouths when I and others have nailed them reflects that.

But you may be right. They don't want to draw attention to their accounts (which presumably may show NO RIDES, ever. LOL.


----------



## Daisey77

_Tron_ said:


> No, they're going to call uber and say the driver had liquor on his/her breath. These people get quite upset when they're discovered, and the stream of expletives coming from their mouths when I and others have nailed them reflects that.
> 
> But you may be right. They don't want to draw attention to their accounts (which presumably may show NO RIDES, ever. LOL.


I am thinking how will they explain to Uber why their account name says Uber support😂. Plus they're probably using stolen credit cards. they don't care.


----------



## rkozy

Here's my simple tip for avoiding Uber scams: Don't log into the app very often. Or at all.


----------



## Logistics12

I've been signed up to drive with Uber since 2015 and I have NEVER once gotten a phone call from them- for legitimate issues that warranted an actual phone call.


----------



## Atavar

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I cash-out after EVERY ride
> (to my GoBank Uber Card, without charge)


This is the best defense.


----------



## Atavar

Julescase said:


> Cashing out after every ride??!! Why on earth do you feel the need to do that? Also, how do you have the time? That sounds so......extreme.
> 
> Am I missing something here? I've never cashed out - I just have it deposited into my account.


For both Uber and Lyft I use there debit cards. Every ride is immediately cased out to the debit so there is never anything in my rideshare accounts for someone to steal. It is easy and free to transfer from the debit to my bank daily.


----------



## turbowolf

The Uber driver says recently she got a progression of calls from what had all the earmarks of being an authentic delegate from the ride-sharing application. "They began requesting assorted types from immediate, guided inquiries toward figure out data about my Uber account," the driver says. The guest constrained her to share her Uber login certifications.


----------



## The super uber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ​Click HERE To skip ahead in this thread to a more detailed account of how this scam is working.​
> 
> Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers
> *Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers*
> CBS Chicago - March 27, 2017 10:03 PM By Charlie De Mar
> *A driver tells CBS 2 she was robbed of her earnings when she was tricked by a phishing scam.*
> 
> The Uber driver says earlier this month she received a series of calls from what appeared to be a legitimate representative from the ride-sharing app. "They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says. The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.
> 
> "They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"
> 
> The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen. Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack."
> 
> "The most intelligent people sometimes do the dumbest things on earth, and I guess this was my dumb thing for the year," she says. Uber says they are always tracking new scams in an effort to fight back against phishing attacks like this one. This same scam is going on in a number of cities across the U.S. The driver you heard from was reimbursed by Uber. The company reminds its drivers to never give out their personal information over the phone.
> 
> -----------------------------​
> 
> *Uber Phishing Scam Hack and Steal Uber Drivers Current Earnings*
> 
> Thursday I was pinged at the Buffalo airport. *As soon as i accepted I received a phone call from someone claiming to be from uber*. He said "you just accepted a ride from Mark". I said yes. He told me to cancel the ride and do not charge the rider as he was paying with a fraudulent credit card. I did as he said and he told me he was giving me $30 for doing that. He then told me to wait on hold while he tries to get me something else. He comes back and says "check your text messages".
> It says I qualify for $350 bonus. I signed in with my email and password to receive my bonus.
> 
> The next day *I get an email from Uber saying that all my bank information was changed.* ...they even changed my Social Security number. I logged in and changed my password and put everything back the way it was and cashed out. The most important thing you can remember [Uber] will never, ever make a phone call to you [while you're on a ride and ask you to login into your account].
> 
> Here are two more drivers account of the scam:
> 
> The person calls on an Uber line (one that has been used by a customer when they contact you) and they identified themselves as Uber support. Then they act as if they have all your information and ask you to verify it cause you are about to get a bonus for the high amount of customer compliments and your high ratings. Once you give the information they place you on "hold" and process your "bonus" and bam, your account is drained of what ever is in it. and just as you realize the truth the person hangs up.​
> Here is the second:
> 
> What this guy did to sound believable was order a ride and then call me from the Uber cloaked phone number. He said "We can tell you're on a trip so we'll give you $50 to compensate you for the trip for taking the survey for us." He asked me to pull over somewhere safe so I could answer the questions. Then the trip canceled. So I'm thinking this dude is plugged in to the Uber GPS system and can track me moving. Anyway he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him and he sends me the text you see in the picture.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​They will pretend to you know your account details (name, email address, car type, etc) and then ask for further information, like your password. They want to get access to your Uber driver account so they can change your Instant Pay details or your Uber credentials so they can steal your earnings.​
> *How to Avoid Uber Phishing Scam*
> Like I said earlier, never give out your password or any other piece of information over the phone, email, or text. _*Do NOT type/enter your Uber login info into your phone while on a phone call with anyone - the scammer on the other end of the call may be able to 'see' what you are entering!*_​​Use your Uber app to contact Uber and let them know that someone just tried to scam you.​
> - --------- -
> 
> see also: This happened in buffalo ...scammed


Rule #1...Never give anyone your anything Uber information.


----------



## sportscorsch68

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ​Click HERE To skip ahead in this thread to a more detailed account of how this scam is working.​
> 
> Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers
> *Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers*
> CBS Chicago - March 27, 2017 10:03 PM By Charlie De Mar
> *A driver tells CBS 2 she was robbed of her earnings when she was tricked by a phishing scam.*
> 
> The Uber driver says earlier this month she received a series of calls from what appeared to be a legitimate representative from the ride-sharing app. "They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says. The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.
> 
> "They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"
> 
> The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen. Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack."
> 
> "The most intelligent people sometimes do the dumbest things on earth, and I guess this was my dumb thing for the year," she says. Uber says they are always tracking new scams in an effort to fight back against phishing attacks like this one. This same scam is going on in a number of cities across the U.S. The driver you heard from was reimbursed by Uber. The company reminds its drivers to never give out their personal information over the phone.
> 
> -----------------------------​
> 
> *Uber Phishing Scam Hack and Steal Uber Drivers Current Earnings*
> 
> Thursday I was pinged at the Buffalo airport. *As soon as i accepted I received a phone call from someone claiming to be from uber*. He said "you just accepted a ride from Mark". I said yes. He told me to cancel the ride and do not charge the rider as he was paying with a fraudulent credit card. I did as he said and he told me he was giving me $30 for doing that. He then told me to wait on hold while he tries to get me something else. He comes back and says "check your text messages".
> It says I qualify for $350 bonus. I signed in with my email and password to receive my bonus.
> 
> The next day *I get an email from Uber saying that all my bank information was changed.* ...they even changed my Social Security number. I logged in and changed my password and put everything back the way it was and cashed out. The most important thing you can remember [Uber] will never, ever make a phone call to you [while you're on a ride and ask you to login into your account].
> 
> Here are two more drivers account of the scam:
> 
> The person calls on an Uber line (one that has been used by a customer when they contact you) and they identified themselves as Uber support. Then they act as if they have all your information and ask you to verify it cause you are about to get a bonus for the high amount of customer compliments and your high ratings. Once you give the information they place you on "hold" and process your "bonus" and bam, your account is drained of what ever is in it. and just as you realize the truth the person hangs up.​
> Here is the second:
> 
> What this guy did to sound believable was order a ride and then call me from the Uber cloaked phone number. He said "We can tell you're on a trip so we'll give you $50 to compensate you for the trip for taking the survey for us." He asked me to pull over somewhere safe so I could answer the questions. Then the trip canceled. So I'm thinking this dude is plugged in to the Uber GPS system and can track me moving. Anyway he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him and he sends me the text you see in the picture.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​They will pretend to you know your account details (name, email address, car type, etc) and then ask for further information, like your password. They want to get access to your Uber driver account so they can change your Instant Pay details or your Uber credentials so they can steal your earnings.​
> *How to Avoid Uber Phishing Scam*
> Like I said earlier, never give out your password or any other piece of information over the phone, email, or text. _*Do NOT type/enter your Uber login info into your phone while on a phone call with anyone - the scammer on the other end of the call may be able to 'see' what you are entering!*_​​Use your Uber app to contact Uber and let them know that someone just tried to scam you.​
> - --------- -
> 
> see also: This happened in buffalo ...scammed


This happened to me....Uber reimbursed me my earnings for the week.


----------



## FerengiBob

I can't tell you my email, account number, or PW if you put a gun to my head.

I might read five emails a week in general, and only if I am looking for something.

I refuse phone calls while driving.

I never respond to texts unless I know you.

I don't do links, even if I know you.

Don't even know the phone number to my second phone.

It's a wonder I can operate the app.

I get thru life everyday without much drama.


----------



## Heisenburger

Michael - Cleveland said:


> However, if you think you're smarter than some of the people who have been hit by this scam well, think again.


I don't *think* that I am smarter. I *know* that I am smarter.


----------



## Heisenburger

_Tron_ said:


> No, they're going to call uber and say the driver had liquor on his/her breath.


Nope. They stand to lose far more like charges and arrest.

Even if one did report, they won't ever learn your fate anyway so what's their payoff in "retaliating" and never knowing the outcome?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I change numbers every day from one from to the other so I can keep the scams limited…

I use two phones ( not at once ) and change the number every morning and have been doing it for months now…

Uber has flagged me before and I explained to them because I have T-Mobile I have to also use a ATT Go Phone, so they now just ignore me, well usually…


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

I got this call, right after I dropped the worst rider I had ever had I was told it was Uber and we got a complaint that I picked up the wrong rider. The timing was so perfect that I went along with his prompts, until he asked me to access my financial info in my profile. At that point I hung up and changed my password. Can't believe I let it get that far but again it was all timing. 

Months later I got a call from Uber Support asking about the surveys we are sent, specifically about Support. I told the guy Uber told me they never call and I believe this is a scam and he hung up. Now I'm thinking that may have actually been legit, I do roast Uber Support on my survey responses. I guess they are not anonymous as I had thought as I now think that may have been legit. But I didn't stick around to find out. .


----------



## Alantc

Common sense goes a long way. But there's not much of it anymore.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ​Click HERE To skip ahead in this thread to a more detailed account of how this scam is working.​
> 
> Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers
> *Con Artists Target Earnings Of Uber Drivers*
> CBS Chicago - March 27, 2017 10:03 PM By Charlie De Mar
> *A driver tells CBS 2 she was robbed of her earnings when she was tricked by a phishing scam.*
> 
> The Uber driver says earlier this month she received a series of calls from what appeared to be a legitimate representative from the ride-sharing app. "They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says. The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.
> 
> "They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"
> 
> The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen. Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack."
> 
> "The most intelligent people sometimes do the dumbest things on earth, and I guess this was my dumb thing for the year," she says. Uber says they are always tracking new scams in an effort to fight back against phishing attacks like this one. This same scam is going on in a number of cities across the U.S. The driver you heard from was reimbursed by Uber. The company reminds its drivers to never give out their personal information over the phone.
> 
> -----------------------------​
> 
> *Uber Phishing Scam Hack and Steal Uber Drivers Current Earnings*
> 
> Thursday I was pinged at the Buffalo airport. *As soon as i accepted I received a phone call from someone claiming to be from uber*. He said "you just accepted a ride from Mark". I said yes. He told me to cancel the ride and do not charge the rider as he was paying with a fraudulent credit card. I did as he said and he told me he was giving me $30 for doing that. He then told me to wait on hold while he tries to get me something else. He comes back and says "check your text messages".
> It says I qualify for $350 bonus. I signed in with my email and password to receive my bonus.
> 
> The next day *I get an email from Uber saying that all my bank information was changed.* ...they even changed my Social Security number. I logged in and changed my password and put everything back the way it was and cashed out. The most important thing you can remember [Uber] will never, ever make a phone call to you [while you're on a ride and ask you to login into your account].
> 
> Here are two more drivers account of the scam:
> 
> The person calls on an Uber line (one that has been used by a customer when they contact you) and they identified themselves as Uber support. Then they act as if they have all your information and ask you to verify it cause you are about to get a bonus for the high amount of customer compliments and your high ratings. Once you give the information they place you on "hold" and process your "bonus" and bam, your account is drained of what ever is in it. and just as you realize the truth the person hangs up.​
> Here is the second:
> 
> What this guy did to sound believable was order a ride and then call me from the Uber cloaked phone number. He said "We can tell you're on a trip so we'll give you $50 to compensate you for the trip for taking the survey for us." He asked me to pull over somewhere safe so I could answer the questions. Then the trip canceled. So I'm thinking this dude is plugged in to the Uber GPS system and can track me moving. Anyway he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him and he sends me the text you see in the picture.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​They will pretend to you know your account details (name, email address, car type, etc) and then ask for further information, like your password. They want to get access to your Uber driver account so they can change your Instant Pay details or your Uber credentials so they can steal your earnings.​
> *How to Avoid Uber Phishing Scam*
> Like I said earlier, never give out your password or any other piece of information over the phone, email, or text. _*Do NOT type/enter your Uber login info into your phone while on a phone call with anyone - the scammer on the other end of the call may be able to 'see' what you are entering!*_​​Use your Uber app to contact Uber and let them know that someone just tried to scam you.​
> - --------- -
> 
> see also: This happened in buffalo ...scammed


i actually just got called and hung up


----------



## James Melrose

swingset said:


> Pretty sure I'm smarter than people who got hit. Uber doesn't call you and never asks for personal information. It's right there on their site, in the FAQ's, and even if that weren't the case I'd never give out any personal information to anyone, ever, via phone. This is a scam that operates on people being ignorant, naive, and gullible. Kudos spreading the word, but if I had never heard of such a thing they wouldn't get to my info. That goes for every other type of phishing scam from banks to ebay to home free vacation scams.


Well aren't you special!


----------



## painfreepc

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I got this call, right after I dropped the worst rider I had ever had I was told it was Uber and we got a complaint that I picked up the wrong rider. The timing was so perfect that I went along with his prompts, until he asked me to access my financial info in my profile. At that point I hung up and changed my password. Can't believe I let it get that far but again it was all timing.
> 
> Months later I got a call from Uber Support asking about the surveys we are sent, specifically about Support. I told the guy Uber told me they never call and I believe this is a scam and he hung up. Now I'm thinking that may have actually been legit, I do roast Uber Support on my survey responses. I guess they are not anonymous as I had thought as I now think that may have been legit. But I didn't stick around to find out. .


Sorry to break it to you but Uber does sometimes call the drivers, I got called by Uber maybe about four or five months ago person wanted to interview me about driving uber my opinions in general says something about they were going to do a podcast and I might be invited and they may send me a link, and no one ever asked me for any financial information it was really Uber.


----------



## FLKeys

Been a while since I got a scam ride request. The scammer placed the pin in a park, just far enough away to not start the timer when I pulled up so I could not collect a cancel fee. They also ad a PIN required so I could not run a trip without them. I guess they are getting more advanced. I considered walking through the woods to the pin, however it was thick woods and poring rain.

I sent them a fake phone number and fake DL number. Then they sent me a response asking for the pin number I was sent. Sent them a random number. They quickly replied that the number was wrong.

I actually called UBER while this was going on and some one answered pretty quick. Of course they were no help at all. They said they can not see the trip request even if I gave them the trip ID from the Waybill. They said they can only see the trip 15 minutes after I cancel. They were absolutely no help. Said I could call back after 15 minutes and they would block this person from sending me requests again. I said what about blocking them permanently from everyone, their response was we can't do that. I know the scammer has many fake accounts, I just found supports response shocking.

Below is the original text message from the scammer..


----------

